# Roamio Doesn't Appear in Tivo Transfer



## nyctwc (Apr 6, 2010)

I connected my new Roamio directly to my router via hardwired Ethernet cable, but it's not showing up in Tivo Transfer for Mac. My old Premiere is there, but nothing else. Anybody else having this issue?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

nyctwc said:


> I connected my new Roamio directly to my router via hardwired Ethernet cable, but it's not showing up in Tivo Transfer for Mac. My old Premiere is there, but nothing else. Anybody else having this issue?


Have you enabled "Video sharing" for the new TiVo tivo.com? You might need to wait a couple of days for everything to be set right.

Does either TiVo appear in the other's "My Shows"?


----------



## nyctwc (Apr 6, 2010)

Yes, both "Video Sharing" and "Enable Video Downloads" are enabled. Both Tivos show up in the other's "My Shows" screen.


----------



## mckingsley (Dec 29, 2002)

I am having the same issues...although for me I want to transfer shows from one tivo to another. My new Roamio is not getting set yet to do transfers and it's been over 48 hours with multiple connects to the mothership.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

How does the Premiere and Roamio identify each other in the My Shows list? Does the Premiere identify the Roamio as a "TiVo Roamio" and display a Roamio icon like as shown here with a Premiere to Premiere? [media]http://blog.tivo.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/4.png[/media]


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

mckingsley said:


> I am having the same issues...although for me I want to transfer shows from one tivo to another. My new Roamio is not getting set yet to do transfers and it's been over 48 hours with multiple connects to the mothership.


The issue is not only the Roamio getting the updated information; from my experiences in these later years, the other machine also has to be updated that the Roamio is on your account. So that machine has to make calls also. It definitely adds to the delays before either things work, or you know there is some other problem.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Normally when I'm moving boxes around on my account I just have them both connect to TiVo at the same time.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Go to the Roamio's SI screen and look for the Tivo To Go line to make sure it reads a,a,a.
Transfers won't work until that happens.


----------



## mckingsley (Dec 29, 2002)

Thanks for all the suggestions, I have tried the above plus about 4 other different suggestions from a different thread. Really I don't know why there has to be so much voodo to get it to work.

Yes, my new Roamio shows as an icon on my premiere. But it will not allow connections because it says the Roamio is not on the account. Troubleshooting I found my Roamio does not have the correct media access key as my premiere and online account show. But waiting and waiting and waiting and trying lots of stuff is not getting it to change.

I didn't mean to hijack the thread though was just thinking that my issue was similar like the new Roamios are not getting their correct MAK or something.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

mckingsley said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions, I have tried the above plus about 4 other different suggestions from a different thread. Really I don't know why there has to be so much voodo to get it to work.
> 
> Yes, my new Roamio shows as an icon on my premiere. But it will not allow connections because it says the Roamio is not on the account. Troubleshooting I found my Roamio does not have the correct media access key as my premiere and online account show. But waiting and waiting and waiting and trying lots of stuff is not getting it to change.
> 
> I didn't mean to hijack the thread though was just thinking that my issue was similar like the new Roamios are not getting their correct MAK or something.


The MAK would a TiVo problem, on a new TiVo I will get the MAK as unavailable for sometimes 24 hours, but I never got an incorrect MAK key that differed from my TiVo web sight MAK key.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

lessd said:


> The MAK would a TiVo problem, on a new TiVo I will get the MAK as unavailable for sometimes 24 hours, but I never got an incorrect MAK key that differed from my TiVo web sight MAK key.


I have seen it happen, but I there is a weird situation with two of my TiVos as they are on two different accounts. Years ago, I sold one of my 3 lifetimed TiVo 2s to a friend and for some reason, while they removed only that one from my account, they added all three to hers.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

mckingsley said:


> Yes, my new Roamio shows as an icon on my premiere.


What does the icon look like if I could ask?

I'm sorry about all the trouble you are experiencing


----------



## mckingsley (Dec 29, 2002)

Sorry I forgot to put it in my post but yeah the icon looks correct, it's one of the new Tivo Roamios.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Wow. So either that 20.3.1 update was a prelude to get the Premieres ready for the Roamio, or when a Roamio is detected on the network it sends a configuration file to the Premieres. I would have thought something would get downloaded from TiVo onto the Premieres when the Roamio is detected on the account but since you are having problems with the MAK's and account and you are still seeing what you are seeing, I would have thought wrong and now think the first two things mentioned earlier.
If you happen to snap a picture of it sometime, feel free to toss it over if ya don't mind 

I kinda wish that the 4 tuner Premiere had it's own icon instead of simply using the same 2 tuner Premiere icon, but that's for another topic. 

Good luck.


----------



## mckingsley (Dec 29, 2002)

So found out finally they shipped the wrong unit to me! Well it was a correct type of Tivo Roamio but after some more investigation on my side I noticed my Tivo Service Number was not matching what my online account showed. 

Someone put a wrong Tivo in a box because even the box outside sticker showed the TSN from online but the actual Tivo did not match the TSN from the box. Well it's cleared up now.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Did they take the new TSN of the box and put it on the account?


----------



## nyctwc (Apr 6, 2010)

Argh! So annoyed at Tivo Customer Support. I called about not seeing the Roamio show up in Tivo Desktop for Mac. The agent thought changing the Media Access Key might be the problem, so he changed it without telling me that I would have the re-enter the old number to watch any recordings I had already transferred.

Changing the MAK number didn't help and now I'll have to type in the old MAK every time I want to watch one of the over 100 recordings I have on my computer. What a major pain!

Tivo support is a waste of time. It's just a bunch of Level 1 agents with no experience trying to find answers on a computer. The users here at the forums are much more knowledgeable. Tivo support can learn a lot from Apple Store support. I just wish they had a more efficient way to report bugs that need to be fixed without having to deal with Level 1 agents wasting hours of your time.


----------



## stumantexas (Aug 14, 2013)

I am also having this problem - everything on new Roamio Plus works except Tivo Transfer. I can stream to other tivo, stream from other to roamio, see other tivo's in tivo transfer, stream to iphone and ipad, see shows in my shows on tivo site - and with bounjour browser I can see the roamio just like the other three tivo's. I can log into the tivo with https://192.168.x.x and see shows and download that way.

Just cant get Roxio to see roamio. I recently purchased an XL4 and it showed up right away without problems.

Tivo support could only tell me to wait a day and to call Roxio Support.

Any suggestions on what I might not have tested?

Thanks


----------



## mckingsley (Dec 29, 2002)

JWhites, they eventually put the TSN that was actually programmed into the Tivo on my account and had to switch it with the person that got mine (so to say)


----------



## chrisallen (Sep 1, 2013)

Same problem here. I assume this is the "other thread" that was referred to above:

http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=11124821#e11124821

If that gentleman is correct, we have to wait for Roxio to update the Tivo Transfer app so it recognizes Roamio as a valid DVR.

I'm sending a friendly email to the folks at Roxio to make sure this stays on their radar, and suggest everyone reading this do the same. They're also on Twitter: https://twitter.com/roxio.

I've used Roxio products for years and they're always great, so please be pleasant when contacting them. They've earned it!


----------



## stumantexas (Aug 14, 2013)

I called Tivo to ask if Tivo Transfer was supported with the new Roamio's - the answer was "when the developers came and trained us (support staff), they said all Roxio products have been tested to work" I paraphrased that, but the main thing is that she said it had been brought up and answered by their developers. 

But - mine does still not connect. I have a support question into Roxio and they said they were getting in touch with their developers to make sure its supported, and then will try and help me connect.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

It's buggy. I was just watching a show from my Premier on my Roamio then I went to transfer it and got an error about make sure the show as still there and my network connected. Then I went back and could watch it and tried again and still would not transfer.

A few transferred fine.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

I can transfer from my roamio to tivo desktop on my PC, can see my other tivo premiere in Roamio "My shows", but only once saw my PC in the Roamio "My shows" list, then is went away. and I can still see my PC in my premiere "My shows" list. reboots of the Roamio and PC have not helped

edit-I fixed after switching from Bonjour to Tivo Beacon in tivo desktop properties
not fixed, see next edit



edit two: well, my PC now appears in Roamio my shows after switching to Tivo beacon , but when I actually try to transfer videos from PC to Roamio, either automatically or manually the download starts, then dies with "download rate too slow" messages in history. Even though I have a wireless N ethernet adapter and a 90mb internet router that works just fine transferring to my premiere. has to be some sort of bug, these are small video files that shouls easily transfer. And daily podcasts subcribed directly on the Roamio are not downloading either


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

JWhites said:


> How does the Premiere and Roamio identify each other in the My Shows list? Does the Premiere identify the Roamio as a "TiVo Roamio" and display a Roamio icon like as shown here with a Premiere to Premiere?


It says "TiVo Series5" rather than "Roamio". Otherwise, yes. (The picture is even accurate.)


----------



## chrisallen (Sep 1, 2013)

Just to clarify, I'm on a Mac. I can see the Roamio via an app called Bonjour Browser, but the Tivo Transfer app is just not recognizing it.


----------



## stumantexas (Aug 14, 2013)

Official Answer from Roxio (Corel) Support: 

Thank you for contacting Corel Customer Support.

I have verified your issue with our product development department and it seems we will need to update our software in line with the latest Tivo Roamio DVRs. However, as of the moment, we cannot guarantee when the update will be released.

So after contacting TiVo support to check and see if the Roamio was supported on Tivo Transfer and was told yes - I guess the official paid for answer is 'Not Yet'.


----------



## nhmacd (Sep 3, 2012)

I use a Mac running OSX 10.8.4 Mountain Lion and have just purchased a Tivo Roamio. Everything appears to work fine other than Tivo Transfer. Sharing is activated on the Tivo website. I have Tivo Transfer 2.1 from Roxio Toast 11.1 but the Roamio does not show as a source/Tivo DVR.
After 4 hours or reading the Roxio, Tivo and other sites the only think I think might be the problem is maybe the Tivo Transfer software requires an update from Roxio.
Neither Tivo or Roxio have put anything about this problem on any part of their web sites that I can find.
This is just another problem from Tivo, who won't let you simply change your TSN (Tivo Service Number) if you buy a new machine to replace the old one. That way they are able to make me to pay $14.95 for the new Roamio, an increase of $2 per month on my Premier. That was kept secret when I upgraded.
Do you know how to simply fix the Tivo Transfer failure or do I just wait for Roxio to supply an update to Toast 11?
Please accept my apologies for rambling on but I'm quite upset about this right now.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I hope you guys realize there's other software for TTG that will work on the Mac, that doesn't have this problem. pyTivo didn't need any changes to be Roamio-compatible... Roxio must be doing something stupid, like keeping a list of supported models and rejecting TSNs that don't match the list.


----------



## nyctwc (Apr 6, 2010)

I spoke to Tivo Level 2 support, who (as expected) said it is up to Roxio to fix this issue with Tivo Transfer and the Roamio. He suggested as a temporary alternative downloading programs through your web browser using the IP address of your Tivo as the URL (found in Settings>Network), "Tivo" as the username and your Media Access Key as the password.


----------



## Icarus (Jun 15, 2002)

wmcbrine said:


> I hope you guys realize there's other software for TTG that will work on the Mac, that doesn't have this problem. pyTivo didn't need any changes to be Roamio-compatible... Roxio must be doing something stupid, like keeping a list of supported models and rejecting TSNs that don't match the list.


pyTivo didn't see the new roamio when it started up at first (it prints out the tivos it finds) but it is now. I guess account info/sharing options needed to propagate? kmttg needed a bit of coercing to find it, I think I ended up entering the IP address and name manually.

roamio did see the pyTivo shares as soon as I tried it, and transfers to it worked also.

-David


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Icarus said:


> pyTivo didn't see the new roamio when it started up at first (it prints out the tivos it finds) but it is now. I guess account info/sharing options needed to propagate?


Yeah, any new TiVo has that issue. I just assume they won't work correctly for the first couple of days.


----------



## dana278 (Aug 31, 2013)

Is anyone having any luck with their Roamio showing up in TiVo Transfer yet? I check for updates every few days but nothing yet.


----------



## mckingsley (Dec 29, 2002)

There is definitely no uptades yet...but wish we had some word on it.


----------



## dana278 (Aug 31, 2013)

Yeah that's what I figured. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Borack (Dec 14, 2004)

Nothing yet...!!


----------



## drkmstr (Nov 23, 2013)

Borack said:


> Nothing yet...!!


Toast 11 is what 3 years old... My guess this update will not be coming anytime soon. If you all ready have toast.

Browse to...

https://tivoipdaddress (find ip address in network settings i.e. 192.168.1.x)

username: tivo
password: your media access key

Once you download the file you can open it in toast and play it with the toast media player. It works for me using Toast 10 and OS X 10.9.


----------



## frombhto323 (Jan 24, 2002)

steve614 said:


> Go to the Roamio's SI screen and look for the Tivo To Go line to make sure it reads a,a,a.
> Transfers won't work until that happens.


What does "SI" stand for?


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

frombhto323 said:


> What does "SI" stand for?


System Information


----------



## frombhto323 (Jan 24, 2002)

Goober96 said:


> System Information


Thanks. I hope Tivo appreciates this forum. I would not have guessed the transfer function would take up to two days. That was one of the first things I looked for, and I thought something was malfunctioning when it wasn't there this morning after setting up yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

frombhto323 said:


> Thanks. I hope Tivo appreciates this forum. I would not have guessed the transfer function would take up to two days. That was one of the first things I looked for, and I thought something was malfunctioning when it wasn't there this morning after setting up yesterday afternoon.


It's unfortunate Tivo does not communicate this but it can be accelerated. Forcing multiple connections on all Tivos (to retrieve the new account info) and then restarting them can reduce that time to less than an hour in some cases. It's not necessary to wait days.


----------



## PaperQueen (Oct 26, 2009)

drkmstr said:


> Toast 11 is what 3 years old... My guess this update will not be coming anytime soon. If you all ready have toast.
> 
> Browse to...
> 
> ...


*drkmstr*, you're a rock star. Thanks for the easy-to-follow steps!

(FYI: Without the "s" on "http" I kept getting a "welcome to TiVo" screen touting the TiVo box features.)

Given the fact it's been four months since this thread began, it appears Roxio isn't updating TiVo Transfer...? My big concern was whether or not it would be Mavericks-compatible. Apparently, the issue is whether or not TiVo Transfer is TiVo-compatible. Who knew? :::sigh:::


----------



## ltxi (Feb 14, 2010)

Devx said:


> It's unfortunate Tivo does not communicate this but it can be accelerated. Forcing multiple connections on all Tivos (to retrieve the new account info) and then restarting them can reduce that time to less than an hour in some cases. It's not necessary to wait days.


"We have now sunk to a depth at which the restatement of the (bleeding) obvious is the first duty of intelligent men."  George Orwell

Just sayin'


----------



## nyctwc (Apr 6, 2010)

PaperQueen said:


> *drkmstr*, you're a rock star. Thanks for the easy-to-follow steps!
> 
> (FYI: Without the "s" on "http" I kept getting a "welcome to TiVo" screen touting the TiVo box features.)
> 
> Given the fact it's been four months since this thread began, it appears Roxio isn't updating TiVo Transfer...? My big concern was whether or not it would be Mavericks-compatible. Apparently, the issue is whether or not TiVo Transfer is TiVo-compatible. Who knew? :::sigh:::


I'm very frustrated too. I don't understand why Tivo, Inc. relies on a 3rd party company to create what should be a very simple app to transfer files to a Mac. If it could be done over a web browser and if there are independent programmers doing this on their own time for free (i.e., PyTivo), they should be able to do this themselves. Tivo, Inc. is a multi-million dollar corporation. I don't believe this is asking too much.


----------



## drkmstr (Nov 23, 2013)

nyctwc said:


> I'm very frustrated too. I don't understand why Tivo, Inc. relies on a 3rd party company to create what should be a very simple app to transfer files to a Mac. If it could be done over a web browser and if there are independent programmers doing this on their own time for free (i.e., PyTivo), they should be able to do this themselves. Tivo, Inc. is a multi-million dollar corporation. I don't believe this is asking too much.


Especially since you can download recorded shows to your iOS device with the Tivo app and Tivo Stream. I think they have focused on mobile and left the mac software to the web browser workaround.


----------



## abbydancer (Jun 16, 2002)

So, I guess it's still not there? I'm now transferring something to my HD tivo so I can download to the mac and try to burn it for a friend.

sigh


----------



## kupe (Apr 10, 2003)

Old thread I know....but we just got a new Roamio and from what I've read here and elsewhere, Roxio never did update Tivo Transfer to recognize Roamios? Not working for me anyhow, though it still sees my old Series 2 and Tivo HD.


----------



## cruff (Aug 24, 2015)

kupe said:


> Old thread I know....but we just got a new Roamio and from what I've read here and elsewhere, Roxio never did update Tivo Transfer to recognize Roamios?


No, and Roxio says nothing about Tivo either way on their web pages for Toast 14. While you can use cTivo to perform the download and then use Toast to convert it to another format, the embedded mplayer encoder in cTivo works quicker than Toast. My suggestion is not to update to a newer Toast if cTivo works for you.


----------

